# February NYC Dart Frogger Gathering



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

NYC Area Froggers...

There was talk at the December gathering of having the February meeting at a central NJ location, on a weekend, and somewhere near the shore. I have not yet seen any specifics as to date, or to location. I believe it was *Gnarly* who suggested using a location that was a stop somewhere on the Jersey Coast Commuter Line. The chosen location should be near a commuter railroad station (so we don't disenfranchise NYC froggers who don't have cars) and near public parking for people who will be driving to the event. The time should be either a Saturday or a Sunday afternoon. We're looking for someone to take ownership of both the date and the location issues. (Strongly suggest avoiding SuperBowl Sunday, 2/3/13!)

Any ownership volunteers or suggestions?


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

shouldn't it be renamed in a new thread to Central New Jersey Dart frog gathering? you might get more interest that way


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

The date we were shooting for is the 24th, and the location with be with in walking distance of the train (in Red Bank), I will post two or three specific spots tomorrow and everyone can go online and look at the menus and see what they prefer if that sounds good.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Word! I need to tell my fiancée that we won't be doing any wedding shit that day.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

Gnarly said:


> The date we were shooting for is the 24th, and the location with be with in walking distance of the train (in Red Bank), I will post two or three specific spots tomorrow and everyone can go online and look at the menus and see what they prefer if that sounds good.


Thank you for your efforts! The 24th might be a tough choice for some froggers - I believe that both the White Plains Herp Show and the Blooms on Broadway orchid event are the very same day. But, if one absolutely must go to a herp show, Hamburg is the day before. Jeremy Huff is probably already committed to vending in White Plains.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I would have tried to come to this...but the 24th would be no good. Hamburg is the 23rd and WP the 24th. If it is rescheduled or held in NJ another month I will try and make it. Would like to come to one of these eventually.


----------



## Evil_Demos (Feb 3, 2013)

I was going to mention it that the White Plains Show is the 24th


----------

